# Newbie - TV reception



## 104636 (May 21, 2007)

We have recently privately purchased a Winnebago Vectra and have a few questions about the TV system.

The current system is as follows:

Powered indoor portable aerial - into free view reciever - into PAL/NTSC converter - into US110v DVD recorder - into signal split (for rear TV) - into US 110V TV.

The problem is that freeview in our area is patchy. Is the roof mounted aerial capable of recieving digital TV?? (Current system works i saw it operating b4 we purchased, its just the reception!!

What do other owners have?? Is there a way to connect without freeview?

I appreciate that this message has gone on abit but any info will be greatfully recieved.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The roof mounted bat wing type aerials (winnegard) will do digital fine, as long as it works ok.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi victor the winguard aerial on the roof is fine for digital. You could buy a sat. system Maxview make a very good cheap crank up one that a number of us have.

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Maxveiw crank up definetly a good option! So easy to use. They about £350.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Signal Strength is key*

Our basic Status Aerial gets most Freeview Channels in Most places. However at the moment our local signals seem poor both in house and in motorhome.


----------



## 104302 (May 6, 2007)

Are the crank-up satellite systems difficult to align?

Fay


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

FairyFay said:


> Are the crank-up satellite systems difficult to align?
> 
> Fay


 Fay
crank up sattelites work the same way as normal tv antenae
BTW your becoming quite an rv techy aren't you  
Tony


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

FairyFay said:


> Are the crank-up satellite systems difficult to align?
> 
> Fay


Very easy,

Forget terrestrial and go with a Maxview Krank Up..

Maxviews at a recent MHFs 'meet' >


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

or you could get a fully automatic satellite system...

Press one button and the dish will raise up, rotate and seek a satellite, lock on and your ready to watch within a couple of minutes.

One often forgotten benefit of the automatic system is that if you forget to retract it, when you turn your ignition on it will automatically retract.

Bryan


----------

